# Baby Goats in the Rain



## rhinestonesniper (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello. We have two 5 week old bucklings. During the day they are in a small area of the pasture that has been fenced off, has a large shelter and lots of things to jump on. When it rains, the goats continue playing outside of the covered area and get wet. I go out a few times a day to dry them off, as I'm worried about pneumonia since they're still young. Is this something I should be worried about, or should I just let them be? Temps during the day peak in the 40 - 50s, and at night drop to low 30's. Although at night they are in our outdoor pantry so it stays a little warmer. Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How wet do they get.


----------



## rhinestonesniper (Mar 22, 2014)

Not soaked, but enough for their hair to clump together, and their legs are pretty wet towards the hooves from running around. They are mini silk fainters, so they have a nice fluffy coat right now.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

As long as I know they are not being shoved out of the shed by their pen mates, I don't worry about it if they choose to stay out in the rain/snow. They know when they've had enough, and they will go under the shed. I tried running them up under the shelter the first year I had goats - all that accomplished was me getting soaked.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

If you're worried you could put up a heat lamp in the shelter so they can dry off faster if they get chilled - but I expect if they're out there to play (not because they're forced out or scared) they're not bothered by it.


----------



## rhinestonesniper (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for the advice everyone. They seem to enjoy hopping in the rain, so I will let them be.


----------

